
Simple Tricks Helped Me to Finish My Side Project - khan4019
https://medium.com/@jhankar.mahbub/3-simple-tricks-helped-me-to-finish-my-side-project-1d6ffc50430a
======
6cd6beb
This isn't a good article.

The title is distilled clickbait.

The 3 simple tricks in the article don't have their value or necessity proven
in the article; they're just stated.

The conclusion of the article is "I built an app"

>As we have finished the alpha version, we are calling it as a success. We
need 5 more weekends to upgrade the design before we launch beta. Want to be a
part of it?

So it's essentially marketing couched in mediocre productivity advice.

------
mromanuk
> Everyone has a million dollar idea but not a million seconds to make it a
> reality. That’s why all these million dollar ideas fail. Only a very few of
> them becomes successful.

Don't agree, there are no million dollar ideas. I adhere to the execution is
everything, "ideas are free" line of thought.

